

Show HN: Discover RubyGems usage for a GitHub user or org - winstonyw
http://gigest.herokuapp.com/

======
joshdotsmith
This is really awesome, and you made some especially good choices with GitHub
and Thoughtbot. I wish you could analyze private repos, because that would be
even more telling than the OSS stuff.

~~~
winstonyw
That's part of the plan further down the road.

But decided to push something out to the wild first and gather some feedback.
Glad you like it. :) Thanks!

